# Hymer B644 - Fiat 2.8JTD - Engine light flashes on ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, 

I picked up my Hymer after it had been in storage for 7 months. I have only driven it home & for it's MOT approximately a total of 40 miles. The engine sounds normal but when I accelerate & then change gear the engine revs seem to increase when I slip the clutch & the engine red light flashes for a second or two & then goes out ? 
It's intermittent and seems only to happen when I am using/need more power. 

Any ideas please ? 

Captain Bligh


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Not sure I fully understand your description of the symptoms / problem, however from what you say I would suggest the most likely fault is the wastegate control.


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Our B644 with the Ducato 2.8 tdi lump does this on occasion, only when giving it too much right foot up hills or when overtaking, without getting too technical, it is a form of injector warning light telling you to back off the pedal a tad.. 

Got to admit that it scared me when we first got the van. but now i can drive it in a way that the red light never comes on.. 

Kim on the other hand.... well... less said about that.. the better.. :lol:

In short. to the best of my limited knowledge. its nothing to worry about.. 

Mick


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Mick if yours is a TDI then it is a conventional manual injection and not single rail ECU controlled so there are no electronics associated with the injectors, I'd suggest yours is also the over boost warning, which would point to a wastegate operation fault.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

This could be several things and the only way to find out the problem is to plug it into a diagnostic computer.A Fiat garage will charge more than an independent auto electrical specialist.

I had a similar fault with the engine management warning light on the last truck which was an '04 2.8JTD model.The problem was a faulty fuel injector loom,according to the auto electrician it is a fairly common problem on this model and he had some spare wiring looms in stock.

In your position,for peace of mind I would find a good local auto electrical specialist who has the correct diagnostic equipment and get him to plug it in and read the fault code,it may be a minor fault but you never know.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Mick if yours is a TDI then it is a conventional manual injection and not single rail ECU controlled so there are no electronics associated with the injectors, I'd suggest yours is also the over boost warning, which would point to a wastegate operation fault.


Mick's engine is single rail (jtd) allegedly - we were the previous owners and had this flashing red light when accelerating hard. It was explained to us by a mechanic familiar with the engine as a warning that the engine is not operating efficiently, it is burning rich, so back off the pedal. An energy efficiency warning and nothing to worry about

Chris


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

CaptainBligh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I picked up my Hymer after it had been in storage for 7 months. I have only driven it home & for it's MOT approximately a total of 40 miles. The engine sounds normal but when I accelerate & then change gear the engine revs seem to increase when I slip the clutch & the engine red light flashes for a second or two & then goes out ?
> It's intermittent and seems only to happen when I am using/need more power.
> ...


If you look in the fiat manual for the 2.8jtd it describes the red light as an energy efficiency warning

Chris


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

So not a TDI then?


----------



## AdieL (Sep 19, 2012)

Mine does exactly the same. I refered to the manual which states that occassional illumination of this light is normal. As other posts have said, I have learned to drive it so that it does not illuminate.

Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

When I originally replied to the OP from all of the available info I still believe my suggestions possibly correct.

Then Mick posted saying he had a TDI not a JTD to which I responded.

Others then replied with various suggestions and claims referring to the handbook, the content of the replies seemed to me somewhat ambiguous so I actually read the handbook for a 2005 JTD. I assume the red light all are referring to is what the handbook calls 

INJECTION SYSTEM
FAILURE
(diesel versions) (red)

Apart from the main dialogue which refers to the light (symbol) staying lit and the performance suffering, the only other information is

Occasional and brief lighting of the
warning light is meaningless.

I can't find any reference to an "energy efficiency warning".

The only other reference to red warnings is to be found under the coolant temperature gauge, which states 
If it approaches the red section, it
means that the engine is being overtaxed
and you should reduce your demand
on it.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> This could be several things and the only way to find out the problem is to plug it into a diagnostic computer.A Fiat garage will charge more than an independent auto electrical specialist.
> 
> I had a similar fault with the engine management warning light on the last truck which was an '04 2.8JTD model.The problem was a faulty fuel injector loom,according to the auto electrician it is a fairly common problem on this model and he had some spare wiring looms in stock.
> 
> In your position,for peace of mind I would find a good local auto electrical specialist who has the correct diagnostic equipment and get him to plug it in and read the fault code,it may be a minor fault but you never know.


Hi All

Many thanks for all your replies - It was helpfull to know what the manual says as mine is in German. I have booked it in with my garage who is going to put in on his diagnostic computer.

Brgds

Captain Bligh


----------

